# Mother Of All Oil Leaks



## bobgrak (Sep 23, 2005)

My daughter has a 94 Altima. I feel responsible for maintaining this vehicle as I was the one who recommended she buy it. So, it leaks oil like a sieve. I've pretty much determined that the leak is coming from a bad seal on one of the timing chain covers. The mechanic says that this is a known issue with this engine. He also wants about $1200 to fix it. Incidentally, we just replaced the distributor, due to the oil seal going bad. Was this engine designed on a Friday? Anyway, has anyone encountered this problem? I would be forever grateful for any advice. The big question is, do I have to pull the head to get the timing chain covers off? I've got bot a Haynes manual and a Chilton manual, and they're both a bit vague on the subject. The Haynes manual says that the head must come off, but the photos indicate otherwise. Need advice, please!

I should mention that it only leaks when the engine is running.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

bobgrak said:


> My daughter has a 94 Altima. I feel responsible for maintaining this vehicle as I was the one who recommended she buy it. So, it leaks oil like a sieve. I've pretty much determined that the leak is coming from a bad seal on one of the timing chain covers. The mechanic says that this is a known issue with this engine. He also wants about $1200 to fix it. Incidentally, we just replaced the distributor, due to the oil seal going bad. Was this engine designed on a Friday? Anyway, has anyone encountered this problem? I would be forever grateful for any advice. The big question is, do I have to pull the head to get the timing chain covers off? I've got bot a Haynes manual and a Chilton manual, and they're both a bit vague on the subject. The Haynes manual says that the head must come off, but the photos indicate otherwise. Need advice, please!
> 
> I should mention that it only leaks when the engine is running.


which timing cover is it leaking from? if its the upper, you can remove it without pulling the head, if its the lower, you have a lot more work in front of you - hence the reason the tech is charging 1200 bucks.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

bobgrak said:


> My daughter has a 94 Altima. I feel responsible for maintaining this vehicle as I was the one who recommended she buy it. So, it leaks oil like a sieve. I've pretty much determined that the leak is coming from a bad seal on one of the timing chain covers. The mechanic says that this is a known issue with this engine. He also wants about $1200 to fix it. Incidentally, we just replaced the distributor, due to the oil seal going bad. Was this engine designed on a Friday? Anyway, has anyone encountered this problem? I would be forever grateful for any advice. The big question is, do I have to pull the head to get the timing chain covers off? I've got bot a Haynes manual and a Chilton manual, and they're both a bit vague on the subject. The Haynes manual says that the head must come off, but the photos indicate otherwise. Need advice, please!
> 
> I should mention that it only leaks when the engine is running.


Hi, I'm a Nissan tech and YES, these year Altimas leak like crazy, especially from the main timing chain cover and front crank seal, when the engine is running. NO, the head doesn't have to come off to "reseal" the cover. The head ONLY comes off if you are replacing the timing chain. This job at our dealership pays about 9 hours to do. Yours will be longer if you don't have power tools and a lift.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

metro273 said:


> Hi, I'm a Nissan tech and YES, these year Altimas leak like crazy, especially from the main timing chain cover and front crank seal, when the engine is running. NO, the head doesn't have to come off to "reseal" the cover. The head ONLY comes off if you are replacing the timing chain. This job at our dealership pays about 9 hours to do. Yours will be longer if you don't have power tools and a lift.


1994 ka's dont leak anymore than other years do. the age might be a factor but thats, for the most part, easily remedied. my 94 never leaked.


----------



## bobgrak (Sep 23, 2005)

metro273 said:


> Hi, I'm a Nissan tech and YES, these year Altimas leak like crazy, especially from the main timing chain cover and front crank seal, when the engine is running. NO, the head doesn't have to come off to "reseal" the cover. The head ONLY comes off if you are replacing the timing chain. This job at our dealership pays about 9 hours to do. Yours will be longer if you don't have power tools and a lift.


I've pretty much ruled out the crank seal. Too bad, that would be an easy fix. It's difficult to see exactly where the oil is coming from. With the car up on ramps and the engine running, all I can see is a constant stream coming down from the front of the engine. Is there a link to a decent engine diagram? I'd like to see how those covers fit together with the rest of the motor. I take it that if it is the lower cover leaking that both oil pan assemblies will have be removed?


----------



## Bonesmugglar (Jan 14, 2004)

im changing the lower timing cover right now...its not that bad. had everything off in about 2 hours


----------



## bobgrak (Sep 23, 2005)

Bonesmugglar said:


> im changing the lower timing cover right now...its not that bad. had everything off in about 2 hours


Bonesmugglar, you may well be my new best friend. When you get done, if you could maybe summarize the operation and give me any helpful hints, I would be eternally grateful. Thanks.


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

See Pic o Timing stuff! 

This pic is from the nissanparts2u.com database hope it helps you! :woowoo:


----------



## altima95 (Aug 7, 2010)

metro273,

I'm trying to remove the lower timing chain cover from a '95 Altima and can't seem to pry the cover loose. I already have the upper cam sprocket cover off and the lower oil pan removed (including the two 10 mm bolts within), but can't get the cover off. Is the front cover attached to something else within the oil pan, like the oil pump? Do I need to remove the UPPER oil pan as well?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

do you realize that this thread is 5 years old?
the chances metro is around to answer, is pretty nuts.
check thread dates next time, please.
as for the cover, get yourself a haynes manual or search this site for the manual or maybe even start a new thread asking about it.


----------

